# Kitchen Remodel



## GT11

I have a few projects this winter and spring that I will post. The first is a kitchen remodel on LL and the second is a boat rebuild. Since the kitchen remodel is in full swing, I will post that one first.

Let's start with the before pictures, it is typical 1970's kitchen:


----------



## GT11

*Demo in full swing*

This was the fun part:


----------



## GT11

*Building the Cabinets*

Not many pictures of the cabinet building process because I hit is hard for 6 days, 12 hour/days...no time for pictures except for my staging area:


----------



## GT11

*Install begins*

Now the real fun starts...time to put everything back together. Next post will show all cabinets installed. This weekend I will shoot the primer coat on them.


----------



## Country Boy

Lookin good GT. Keep the pics coming. I will be starting my remodel before to long.


----------



## TheGoose

Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt, and still not 100% finished. 

Looks good.


----------



## patwilson

I just hope my wife doesn't see this thread!

Nice work.


----------



## Pier Pressure

So far looks good.


----------



## agonzales1981

Very nice


----------



## GT11

*Saturday Update*

Guys, thanks for the comments. I am ready to complete this project so I can get back to fishing!

Here is my weekend update on the kitchen remodel. First a couple of things I learned while doing this project. I used shark bite fittings for the water lines and they were incredible! They are a little expensive but in the grand scheme of things, well worth it.

I tried something new on these cabinets. When building cabinets, I have always used solid wood for the faces but decided to try birch/maple plywood for the face material this time. It actually worked out well and was a lot cheaper. Building the boxes is somewhat easy but the doors and drawers are time consuming. I was dreading that part of the project but found a few places online that will custom build the doors and drawers for you to your specs. I am getting nice rail and style raised panel doors that should really make the cabinets pop. They should arrive this week so I will update everyone on the quality and accuracy.

First, the fun from Saturday....Installed the crown at the ceiling and around the cabinets...it was a real pain since nothing in the house is square. I framed out the window but couldn't complete it since I ordered a raised panel for the front to match the doors. The last picture shows a close up of the detail before caulking the gaps.


----------



## GT11

*Sunday's Update*

We have primer! As you can see, I sprayed the primer and will spray the top coats. The finished color will be an off-white, except for the sink base, island and window surround, which will be a dark brown. Sorry the pictures aren't great; I build a tent around the kitchen and can't step back far enough to get good shots.


----------



## GT11

*Another Weekend, another update*

I am getting close...this weekend I topcoated the cabinets. Still have some painting and trim work to do around the window but need the door panels to arrive to do that. Also replaced the outlets and set the new appliances in place. Everything is ready for the granite company to come in to make the templates, which will hopefully happen this week.


----------



## ls7747

man it is looking good, I'll be remodeling my kitchen soon hopefully, but I'll be paying someone! I wish I had the confidence, tools, and equipment, DIY Network makes it look too easy, awesome job bud!


----------



## GT11

Thanks. After seeing the prices to have someone else do it, I decided to do it myself.

You can start small with tools and projects...before you know it, your wife will be urging you to buy more tools so you can build more stuff for her!


----------



## greenhornet

Looking good!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Wow this is really turning out good...hard work always pays off keep up the hard work and keep us all Posted!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats GT11 on your new kitchen & some new tools you've added to your set. But most of all on all the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ you must have saved. Great Job!


----------



## GT11

*1/28 update*

Definitely a lot of $$$$$ saved!

No pictures this week...the only things I did related to the kitchen was to put the microwave in place (opening next to the frig), relocate the power for the dishwasher and relocate the power for the stove. The rest of the weekend was spent working on boats.

I found a boat for my father in law so he came in to pick it up. We went through everything to make sure all was working, replaced the bearings, fixed the trailer lights, etc. He is ready to chase the crappie!

On Sunday, I worked on my boat trailer. I bought a boat without a trailer, then bought a trailer and had to adjust the bunks. I will post that project in the boat section.


----------



## GT11

*Update 1/28 take two*

I got in a little hurry when posting the last update (or maybe it was just the excitement of getting to play with the boats all weekend!)

I have actually finished everything I can do for now on the kitchen. I am waiting on the doors and drawers to arrive, then the granite installation. The doors shipped from Oregon on Friday and are scheduled to arrive on Thursday. If they do arrive then, I will shoot some primer on the ones that go above the sink and install that piece on the 2/2. That way, I can finish the trim and get a lot of the construction equipment back to storage and out of the way. I then have to modify some of the drawers (my wife wants an additional drawer or shelf installed in the larger drawers, will post a pic when that is done) and top coat all doors and drawers.

The granite is due on 2/11. I will hopefully wrap up the project the weekend of 2/16.


----------



## GT11

*Doors are in!!!!!*

I couldn't wait for the weekend to post the next update! Last night the doors and drawers came in. They look great and everything matched my measurements so the company did a great job. Since the drawers came unassembled, I spent about an hour last night putting them together...all that was needed was a little glue and a rubber mallet.


----------



## GT11

*Another weekend down!*

Each weekend gets me closer to the finish line. I actually split my time between my boat and the kitchen this weekend and made good progress on both. On the boat, I fixed the wiring (and found that LED lights don't work on some newer vehicles with factory wiring harnesses because they always have voltage on the circuit to see if you have a light out), replaced the tires and bearings then dropped it off to have a new engine put in it.

On the kitchen, I installed the panel over the sink, primed the doors and painted them. I use an airless paint sprayer and it takes about 10 minutes a coat to paint all of them. This coming weekend I will hang the doors and jump over to my boat lift project...I am converting my sling lift to one with a cradle. The granite is scheduled to arrive on Monday.

Now for the pictures...first primer, then the top coat.


----------



## GT11

*Double decker drawers*

I added a second deck to the larger drawers for additional space...it took a couple of hours but it will be well worth it.


----------



## rockyraider

What kind of airless sprayer are you using? Every one I've ever tried to use, in fact even air driven sprayers using compressors, seem to have a hard time spraying paint without becoming clogged. I've tried larger tips, thinning the paint, etc. but it just never seems to work. An airless sprayer that would lay down a nice smooth spray would be really handy to have around the house.


----------



## tinman

patwilson said:


> I just hope my wife doesn't see this thread!
> 
> Nice work.


Me too!!! 
HGTV is the most diabolical thing ever invented by modern man!!

Tinman


----------



## GT11

rockyraider said:


> What kind of airless sprayer are you using? Every one I've ever tried to use, in fact even air driven sprayers using compressors, seem to have a hard time spraying paint without becoming clogged. I've tried larger tips, thinning the paint, etc. but it just never seems to work. An airless sprayer that would lay down a nice smooth spray would be really handy to have around the house.


I have a Graco Magnum XR7 that I bought from Home Depot. It is their professional model and set me back about $750 if I remember correctly. I don't thin the paint at all and it does a good job. I wipe the tip now and then to keep the drips from falling on whatever I am painting.


----------



## Law Dog

Looking great, congrats!


----------



## GT11

*Made Some Progress*

I was able to make some progress this weekend. I installed most of the doors and drawers (still have to coat the front of the dark ones but the weather didn't cooperate) and the backsplash and granite went in. I should be on track to finish the project this weekend and post the final product next week!


----------



## fishingcacher

Really nice backsplash. I think the accents especially under the range hood are a nice touch and the diamond pattern orientation really looks great. Nice idea on the drawers. Just curious what the unit is on in the left sink corner?


----------



## GT11

That is a pull out spice rack. I didn't have a lot of room so I used the space the best I could. I have to make the door tonight and install it this weekend. I will take a picture of it when I get it finished.


----------



## GT11

Thank my wife for the design...I am just the dumb end of the hammer!


----------



## Reynolds4

Looks great! What granite is that? We are getting ready to do a kitchen remodel...let me rephrase that, we are getting ready for someone else to come in and do a kitchen remodel.


----------



## GT11

*Granite*



Reynolds4 said:


> Looks great! What granite is that? We are getting ready to do a kitchen remodel...let me rephrase that, we are getting ready for someone else to come in and do a kitchen remodel.


The Granite is Santa Cecilia Classic, the tile is Country Beige and the grout is Travertine. My wife actually went to the granite yards off of Hempstead Highway and picked the two book-matched pieces that she liked and the local company that did the fabrication and install used those pieces. I don't think a lot of people know you can do that and it doesn't cost anything more (other than your time).


----------



## GT11

The picture isn't great but here is the corner door that has been cut and glued.


----------



## fishingcacher

I just noticed that you had to reroute the water and drain lines from where they were originally located. How did you do that?


----------



## GT11

fishingcacher said:


> I just noticed that you had to reroute the water and drain lines from where they were originally located. How did you do that?


First, I got lucky. One of the reasons the corner cabinet is shallow and small is because I thought I was going to have to route the water lines or specifically the drain on the outside of the wall behind the cabinet. When I opened the wall that contained the plumbing for the original sink, it turned out to be a 2x6 wall instead of a 2x4 wall but the back wall was a 2x4 wall. I drilled 3/4" holes for the water lines and a 2.5" hole for the drain in the 2x6 wall until I reached the corner, then ran them along the back wall (new sink wall) behind the shallow cabinet to the side of the new sink base. I uploaded a picture that shows the lines coming into the sink base and another showing the corner cabinet set off of the wall for clearance. (I build the cabinet boxes before I stripped the kitchen.) When I take the pictures this weekend, I will get some shots of the water lines and other things that haven't been posted.


----------



## esc

Nice work! 
Just a few questions.... Where did you get the backsplash? did you do the install? Did it come in individual pieces or in the 1'x1' sheets? 

Might have to copy yours. Looks good.


----------



## GT11

esc said:


> Nice work!
> Just a few questions.... Where did you get the backsplash? did you do the install? Did it come in individual pieces or in the 1'x1' sheets?
> 
> Might have to copy yours. Looks good.


Copy away! The square piece in the stove opening is a 1'x1' sheet but we cut out the center part, put in that dark piece and put that border around it. The rest of the backsplash is individual tiles, including the small dark squares. We went to Floor and Decor in N. Houston (close to 1960) and bought the tile. They also have a lot of displays were you can get some great ideas and their prices are cheap.

I had the countertop people install the tile. Backsplashes are so small, you usually don't even hit there minimum charge, so they charged $250 to do it. I was going to do it myself, but after hearing $250 I let them have it! I think we spent $175 for the tile.


----------



## GT11

*Finished product*

Finally, the finished product (minus the cabinet hardware)! I put the finishing touches on this weekend.

Here is the overall view followed by some of the "extras" that I built.


----------



## Reynolds4

VERY NICE! Great Job!


----------



## GT11

*More Pictures*

Here are a few more pictures...the pullout spice rack, holes for adjustable shelves and cook book shelves....


----------



## GT11

*Before and After*

Here is the before and after so you don't have to flip back to page 1.


----------



## carryyourbooks

looks good!


----------



## fishingcacher

Is the island movable?


----------



## GT11

fishingcacher said:


> Is the island movable?


Yes it is. I went back and forth on securing it and finally decided not to secure it. It is heavy enough that it doesn't move if you lean on it but if you wanted to change the position, you could do it without a problem. I had done others this way in the past too.


----------



## fishingcacher

I like the lighted SS range hood.


----------



## GT11

fishingcacher said:


> I like the lighted SS range hood.


I was going to build the hood out of wood but ran out of energy. I searched online and found that one for under $300. It is a Z-Line and received good reviews. We will see how it holds up.


----------



## mas360

*Range hood*

That is really nice for only $300? I saw something similar at Home Depot a year or so ago and price was much higher than $300.

How many cfm is the fan in that hood rated ?


----------



## mustangeric

wow good job.


----------



## agonzales1981

Turned out great!!


----------



## GT11

mas360 said:


> That is really nice for only $300? I saw something similar at Home Depot a year or so ago and price was much higher than $300.
> 
> How many cfm is the fan in that hood rated ?


The specs say 760 CFM. I looked at Home Depot/Lowes, too and they started at $450+. I did a web search and found this one...the best place to search is Amazon.


----------



## mas360

GT11 said:


> The specs say 760 CFM. I looked at Home Depot/Lowes, too and they started at $450+. I did a web search and found this one...the best place to search is Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Line-Stainless-Series-Baffle-Filters/dp/B004VULIBK?tag=yukko-20#productDetails


Do you duct yours to outside?

I had not too satisfactory experience with ductless hood, so, I designed and built mine myself. I used an attic circulation fan, which I bought at Home Depot for $35 (16 years ago). I built a box for it and mounted it on the exterior wall and ran duct to the hood. The fan was rated 1200 cfm. Since it was mounted outside the kitchen, it was so quiet that we often forgot to turn it off. Ever since I installed that fan, no more grease deposit on cabinet doors next to the range. The original 4" dia fan was rated 90 cfm and it was so darn noisy when it was on.


----------



## GT11

Yes, this one is a ducted unit that vents outside. In the past, I built one like your are talking about and put the fan in the attic. Like yours, it was so quite you couldn't hear it so i tied it in with the light so both would be on at the same time. if you saw the light on, you new the fan was on.

This unit is more quite than I thought it would be. The specs say 63 dB. If I think about it this weekend, I will put my sound meter on it to see where it falls.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS

awesome job i wish i had the skills and patience to do this kind of work. Looks amazing!


----------



## mas360

GT11 said:


> Yes, this one is a ducted unit that vents outside. In the past, I built one like your are talking about and put the fan in the attic. Like yours, it was so quite you couldn't hear it *so i tied it in with the light so both would be on at the same time. if you saw the light on, you new the fan was on.*
> 
> This unit is more quite than I thought it would be. The specs say 63 dB. If I think about it this weekend, I will put my sound meter on it to see where it falls.


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

bass0120 said:


> awesome job i wish i had the skills and patience to do this kind of work. Looks amazing!


X2; I would really love to be able to build th cabinets!!


----------



## GT11

Just start small and work you way up! Building the boxes are really pretty easy. The project took me 3 months working on weekends but the boxes took 6 days to build.

A little more information on the hood:

73 dB at the hood on high, 63 dB at 6'
63 dB on low at the hood


----------



## GT11

Ordered the knobs this weekend and will post that as a final picture when they are in. Had the pleasure of cooking my first meal in the new kitchen this weekend...chicken and sausage gumbo! The layout worked out much better than the old kitchen and it was actually a fun cooking afternoon.


----------



## LandsEnd

So what is arm above the stove? Awesome job. My sister had her kitchen done in Austin, bigger kitchen but she paid 300k. Maybe you should do this as a side job!


----------



## agonzales1981

LandsEnd said:


> So what is arm above the stove? Awesome job. My sister had her kitchen done in Austin, bigger kitchen but she paid 300k. Maybe you should do this as a side job!


It's a pot filler. 300k? I hope it's the worlds nicest kitchen.


----------



## GT11

I always wanted a pot filler so I spent $300 and installed one since I stripped the walls to studs. This was definitely under the $300K price tag.

Doing this kind of work is tough! I think I will keep my day job.


----------



## My Little Big boat

That turned out really nice. Now you can go fishing!


----------



## GT11

*Final Update*

The knobs and pulls have been installed for a while but I have been fishing! Bought a new to me fishing machine, 22' Blazer Bay with a 225 Zuke....it is bad to the bone.

Here is the final picture...I didn't have time to clean up the rest of the kitchen so I took a picture of one section with the knobs and pulls. Bought them online, made a template and installed all pieces in less than 2 hours.

Thanks for following the posts. The next project on my agenda will be jacking and leveling a 12' x 12' brick storage building that has settled. I hope to do that project this summer.


----------



## fishingcacher

Just curious what is that Stainless Steel thing above the stove? After such a nice kitchen remodel you deserve a great boat.


----------



## cubera

Looks like a water supply.


----------



## GT11

That is a pot filler faucet....I always wanted one so I finally splurged and installed one.


----------



## fishingcacher

GT11 said:


> That is a pot filler faucet....I always wanted one so I finally splurged and installed one.


How doe sit could out of the wall (through the tile?).


----------



## GT11

I didn't get a picture of the stuff behind the wall (you can see the nipple on page one) but the original sink was there, so I ran the water line up to the proper spot (height of the stove + height of the largest pot + a few inches), nailed in a 2x4 between the studs and used a 90 degree fitting on the tubing that has the two little ears to nail it to the support. I then used a 1-1/2" nipple to get it through the wall and you thread the pot filler onto the nipple. There is also a mounting collar for the pot filler that has 4 holes, you put 3" screws through the collar into the 2x4 for extra support. If you remember, I stripped the kitchen to studs so I was able to do the setup work before I hung the sheet rock.


----------



## beswart

*Kitchen*

Lookin good, the crown mold is a really nice touch.


----------



## fishingcacher

GT11 said:


> I didn't get a picture of the stuff behind the wall (you can see the nipple on page one) but the original sink was there, so I ran the water line up to the proper spot (height of the stove + height of the largest pot + a few inches), nailed in a 2x4 between the studs and used a 90 degree fitting on the tubing that has the two little ears to nail it to the support. I then used a 1-1/2" nipple to get it through the wall and you thread the pot filler onto the nipple. There is also a mounting collar for the pot filler that has 4 holes, you put 3" screws through the collar into the 2x4 for extra support. If you remember, I stripped the kitchen to studs so I was able to do the setup work before I hung the sheet rock.


Thanks. I looked through all your pictures and there is one showing the connect through the pattern in the middle of the decorative square.


----------



## GT11

*Six month update*

I completed the kitchen roughly six months ago and wanted to give an update on the functionality.

First, the layout - it is incredible! I don't think I mentioned this before, but I flipped the door on the frig so it opens on the right. That made a huge difference for the work flow.

The island is the biggest hit. It adds an additional prep area and is the perfect distance from the stove so you can cook and turn to prep. It also works well as a serving area when we have all of the neighbors over for dinner. It is probably the best addition to the kitchen.

Moving the sink away from the stove made a huge difference too. Before, it was a one person kitchen. Now you have room on either side of the stove to put things and someone can be prepping or working at the sink and you don't run in to each other. If you are cooking and need water, you use the pot filler. If someone is at the sink and you need to put something down the drain, you can turn to the sink on the wet bar.

The hood can be a little noisy on high but works really well otherwise. I wish the hoods light were on the front side instead of the back side. they do a good job of lighting the wall but not the cook top.

The faucets work well and I like the pull out spout they have. The magnet does a good job of keeping the spout secure when you don't need it.

All in all we are very pleased with the functionality of the kitchen and love the look. It was money well spent!


----------



## GT11

*18 month update*

The kitchen has held up well over the last 18 months. Everything is still working well and the island is incredible. The island probably has been the best part of the build and has made that kitchen so much more functional. If I had to change one thing, I probably would have painted the sink area the same color as the cabinets and only paint the island a darker color but I don't dislike it enough to change it.

The pot filler has also been very nice. It is good when cooking and also good to fill up large water jugs that won't fit in the sink.


----------



## texmexfishn

You did an AWESOME job!!! Kitchen looks Great!


----------

